# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Riparian?

## spotfin

I upgraded my ACFs from a 40 gal breeder tank to a standard 75 gal tank this past fall.  Tried to post some pics in another thread but couldn't get it to work.  Anyway, I have been thinking about adding a riparium to the 75 gal tank.  I would like to drop the water level several inches in the tank and create the riparium in the tank while leaving the bottom of the tank open as much as possible.  Will there be any issues with leaving the top of the tank open?  The water level will be low enough that the frogs won't be able to jump out, but is there a chance they could climb up the plants/pots and get out?
Another reason for doing this is to get them back onto pellet food.  When they were in the 40 gal tank they all came to the surface to eat and I could feed them floating pellets.  Since moving them to the much deeper 75 tank, only a couple come to the surface on rare occasion.  
Thanks.

----------

